# In Memory of Boris...........



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

You have my support. I cried over Boris......I still cannot believe his condition.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*THANK YOU* for everything you are doing!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boris' story just broke my heart...... of all the sad ones we read about, this one just really got to me. Steve, I think you will find lots of support..... certainly there has to be some accountability here. Ideally, this shelter would clean up its act, but even closing it if necessary is better than this kind of treatment and abuse. Steve, thank you for championing this cause !!!

Betty


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You have my support 100%, and I thank you for taking this on. Godspeed, Boris. Perhaps your suffering and unnecessary death will result in better treatment for those who come after you.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Steve, you have my support, in any way I can help!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Backing you 100% Steve!!! Go get em!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

100% support from here! Bless you!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Sick 'em Steve, we'll stand behind you. And if you need and papers are articles written up or tweaked, PM me and we'll get together.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

my heart and soul are with you in this Steve...thank for taking the time to do this for Boris' sweet memory....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

and you've certainly got my support Steve


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You have my support, too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for taking on his cause Steve.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My support also, I hope something can be done.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

you have my support 100 percent steve!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve, let me know what kind of paper work you want from the vet and I will put a call in...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve...I think this place is more like a animal control then a shelter.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Steve, you certainly have my suport on behalf of Dirks fund and all of the other critters that come to us H/W pos. It truely is heartbreaking to see these kids suffer...Boris was miserable when he came in. I would have loved to see him rehabilitated and witness his true personality...unfortunately that didn't happen. Thank you for taking a stand on this issue.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Steve, as always, you have my full support as well. Thank you for taking this on in honor of Boris.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Steve, let me know what kind of paper work you want from the vet and I will put a call in...


 
Death certificate, if an autopsy was done (prob. not) a copy of the findings, and a vet's affidavat of death if possible (would be nice if there was a complete written synopsis of his condition when brought in.)Thanks Mary.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Death certificate, if an autopsy was done (prob. not) a copy of the findings, and a vet's affidavat of death if possible (would be nice if there was a complete written synopsis of his condition when brought in.)Thanks Mary.


Just put an e-mail out to the vets office.... Im pretty sure they didnt do an autopsy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am behind you 100% Steve. Boris's story really broke my heart and I cried for a long time that night reading about his passing. At least he was able to be with someone that loved him and he wasnt alone, if that is any consulation. Just let me know what I can do to help you.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

The vet that treated Boris when he arrived here is not in today. I will talk to him tomorrow and give him a copy of what you have requested. 

Amber


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Steve, you have our support. We live in Missouri and support Dirk's Fund so anything we can do, please contact us. Thank you so much.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think i missed a bit about Boris's story, and I don't want to rake up sad memories by asking about his story - i can see that it was awful and obviously touched people's hearts. I would certainly sign a petition if it would help -


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve.... everyone at Dirks Thanks You for doing this......I know Boris would be honored that someone would do this for him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am behind you 100% and if i can do anything--write letters, donate, whatever it takes, be sure to let me know. I watched the cocker next door die of heartworms bcaue his owners were so **** stubborn "he is a house dog, he won't g3t heartworms" and no amount of arguing would change their minds. that lat month was awful and I cry thinking of how horrible Boris must have felt-yet could give little tail wags to those caring for him at the end.

Bless you for you work in trying to get a little justice for that beautiful dog.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve, I commend you for taking a stand and I support you 110 percent!

I was deeply saddened when I read Boris' story.

~Jackie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> The vet that treated Boris when he arrived here is not in today. I will talk to him tomorrow and give him a copy of what you have requested.
> 
> Amber


Thank You Amber - anything and everything they have on him would be appreciated. I'm bound and determinded to make sure Boris does not quietly without notice.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Go for it Steve, I'm behind you 100%!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I wonder how long he was in that place? The first posts about him in the rescue cases pages were 3/11 and I see that the date on his petfinder listing was 3/09. 

Boris sure has touched alot of hearts in a very short amount of time. 
Thank You Steve for doing this for him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

He was there roughly 9-10 days.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Boris story was just so very sad, thankyou for caring, you have my support


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm behind you 100 %, go for it Steve


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve, thank you for what you're doing. I'll help in any way I can.


----------

